# whats wrong with ninja ????



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

ok so this morning i herd her coughing really loud.
As the day went on she didnt cough but tonight has come and she is doing it again. Sometimes she gags. She makes the same noise a cat does when trying to cough up a hair ball.
She is drinking alot to.
I am worried as i got a new rug yesturday and ninja started tearing the sring bits off it, could it be she has some string stuck in the back of her throat?????


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hmm, is she otherwise acting okay? That would worry me since she swallowed the string. Does it seem like she is trying to vomit but nothing is coming out? Is she going to the bathroom? Eating?


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Watch her if she keeps I up today get her to the vet tomarrow, this just happened to my daughters dog, he ate a rug made of long strings and the got wrapped very tight around his intestines, and he was 100% blockage. He had to have emergency surgery and he got bad infection and they gave him 50% chance to live, Thank God he made it. He is heal good and just got his staples out. Cost her 1,500.00 to vet. If the rug is short strings not sure if can wrap around her intestines but can still make a blockage. Ill Pray for Nijna..


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Keep us posted. I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

missy_r said:


> Hmm, is she otherwise acting okay? That would worry me since she swallowed the string. Does it seem like she is trying to vomit but nothing is coming out? Is she going to the bathroom? Eating?


yep she has eaten both her meals today. and gone for loads of toilets. she seems ok but she has slept alot today im just so worried leaving her through the night


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

CHITheresa said:


> Watch her if she keeps I up today get her to the vet tomarrow, this just happened to my daughters dog, he ate a rug made of long strings and the got wrapped very tight around his intestines, and he was 100% blockage. He had to have emergency surgery and he got bad infection and they gave him 50% chance to live, Thank God he made it. He is heal good and just got his staples out. Cost her 1,500.00 to vet. If the rug is short strings not sure if can wrap around her intestines but can still make a blockage. Ill Pray for Nijna..


omg now im sh***ing it big time. My poor little girl think i am going to phone vet and see what they say i might take her in a emergency vets


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I wouldn't take her into the er vets there won't be a blockage if she's eating and pooing. If there was one she would be straining to go. 

She could have had a frog in her throat the string could have been coughed up and you didn't see. Watch her and call ur vet but I don't think this warrants er vet. But that's my opinion do what makes you feel most comfortable


----------



## arwensmommy (Jun 2, 2011)

My dog arwen does that, she has sever allergies, and if she eats something she's not supposed to she will start to do that, its very similar to a reverse sneeze, and is terrible to watch, i just massage her throat and give her a tiny bit of baby benadryl and it stops. If it continues I would have the vet check her for seasonal or food allergies


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Poor Ninja  hope she's okay Hun. Let us know how she gets on. xxxxxxxx


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

How is she doing? Zoey has done this and finally at the end of the day she threw up a peice (a stringy piece) of a bully stick. It must have been stuck in her throat as she was gagging all day. Then she was fine.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

My sister's mother-in-law will stick her finger down her dog's throats to get stuff out. I have fingernails. I'm scared I'll hurt them.


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

thank you all so uch for your concern !!!
Ninja is fine lol
this morning i woke to her making that horrible noise again i took her out her cage as i was just going to rush her to the vets, when ................
i see a long bit of red string coming out of her mouth. I pulled it out (slowly) ninja gagged but she has been fine all day bless her she is running round like a nutter as i wright this. the rug has gone !!!!!!! lol


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I am so glad is feeling better.


----------

